# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Verlang ik te veel ......

## willem37

Hallo,

8 jaar geleden leerde ik mijn vrouw in een parenclub kennen, en dit was gelijk bingo.
We hadden een super goed sexleven waar de vonken van af sprongen zodat de buren wel eens hebben gevraagd of het rustiger kon. Ook deden we het wel eens met een stel, bi-jongen of bi-meid erbij. Of een hele nacht met een matrasje in de kamer met elkaar bezig zijn.

Inmiddels is het anders, we hebben een tweeling van 4 jaar en sins de geboorte is het heel anders met de sex, het is toen terug gelopen tot ongeveer 1x per twee week en dat was dan met een kwartiertje gebeurd.

Inmiddels doen we het weer 1 of 2x per week maar nooit meer dat uitgebreide als wat we eerst deden het is nu zo van kom er maar even op en dan klaar.

Ik verlang steeds meer naar het uitgebreide en weer een knuffel .
Verlang ik te veel.......

Mijn vrouw geeft aan dat zij is veranderd en ik niet, we hebben er nu al een paar keer ruzie om gehad en geeft spanningen, want er komt niets meer vanuit haar.

Verlang ik nu te veel........ ben ik sex verslaafd en wat kunnen we er aan doen.

Groet Willem.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Willem,

Ik vind niet dat je 'teveel' verlangt van je vrouw, en ook niet dat je seksverslaafd bent. Jij bent gewend aan de situatie hoe het vroeger was, en vond jij prettiger.

Na de geboorte van jullie tweeling is er voor jou verder niets veranderd, bij vrouwen is dat vaak wel zo, soms krijgen ze na de bevalling opeens pijnen tijdens de seks, of soms vinden ze het idee dat jullie kids daar ook uit zijn gekomen angstaanjagend, en andere zijn er weer bang voor dat ze weer zwanger raken etc etc voor vrouwen zijn er heel veel redenen om dan in 1x een stuk minder seks te hebben, soms hebben ze er ook gewoon geen zin meer in.
Wat je dus zou kunnen doen is praten, praat er met haar over, je zegt dat ze zelf aangeeft veranderd te zijn, vraag haar dan op welke manier zij vind dat ze veranderd is. Zeg dan ook meteen tegen haar dat je een keer een goed gesprek wilt, zonder ruzie. De enige tips die ik je dus mee kan geven is praten.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## willem37

> Beste Willem,
> 
> Ik vind niet dat je 'teveel' verlangt van je vrouw, en ook niet dat je seksverslaafd bent. Jij bent gewend aan de situatie hoe het vroeger was, en vond jij prettiger.
> 
> Na de geboorte van jullie tweeling is er voor jou verder niets veranderd, bij vrouwen is dat vaak wel zo, soms krijgen ze na de bevalling opeens pijnen tijdens de seks, of soms vinden ze het idee dat jullie kids daar ook uit zijn gekomen angstaanjagend, en andere zijn er weer bang voor dat ze weer zwanger raken etc etc voor vrouwen zijn er heel veel redenen om dan in 1x een stuk minder seks te hebben, soms hebben ze er ook gewoon geen zin meer in.
> Wat je dus zou kunnen doen is praten, praat er met haar over, je zegt dat ze zelf aangeeft veranderd te zijn, vraag haar dan op welke manier zij vind dat ze veranderd is. Zeg dan ook meteen tegen haar dat je een keer een goed gesprek wilt, zonder ruzie. De enige tips die ik je dus mee kan geven is praten.
> 
> Succes!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Beste Sylvia,

Ik heb ook wel begrip dat ze veel moe omdat het wel druk is met een tweeling,
Zeker de eerste twee jaar.
Ze zijn wel geboren via een keizersnede en omdat zij dus al veel had meegamaakt met de geboorte van de kinderen heb ik mij laten steriliseren, praten hebben we wel al veel gedaan.

Maar ze geeft aan daar gewoon niet zoveel behoefte meer aan te hebben, wel loopt ze via de mail met een kennis te uitdagen, maar geeft ook aan dat dat alleen een spel is en dat ze daar nooit wat mee zou doen in het echt.

Ook als ze dat wel zou willen heb ik daar geen probleem mee, ik heb wel gezegt dat ik het vreemd vind dat ze met ons tweetjes er mider behoefte aan heeft en wel loopt te geilen via de mail.

Ook zal ze het niet erg vinden als ik iets zou doen met een ander want dat is dan alleen lust, en geen liefde zoals eerder ook wel in clubs.

We hebben het verder erg goed met elkaar we wonen mooi zijn allemaal gezond en financieel hebben we het ook goed.

Maar toch dat ene ..... sex hebben is één, maar als het is van doe maar even .... is de lol er ook gauw af.

Ik zou ook niet weten hoe ik het kan veranderen, maar hoop toch echt dat het weer beter wordt. ( en dat zou heus niet weer zo hoeven als eerder hoewel ik dat ook niet erg zou vinden )

Groetjes Willem

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Willem,

Kan me er idd best wat bij voorstellen dat het bij 'doe het maar even' de lol er gauw vanaf is.

Maar als ik het goed begrijpt heeft je vrouw dus nog steeds wél zin in een 'geil spel', aangezien de mailings. Hebben jullie het alweer een keer geprobeerd om een avondje samen weg te gaan naar zo'n club of iets dergelijks, of met een ander persoon erbij? Zo zou je wel een idee kunnen krijgen of ze écht geen zin meer heeft in seks, of dat ze het eerder 'eentonig of saai' begint te vinden met enkel 2 pers.

Het bang zijn voor een zwangerschap heeft ze iig geen last van, aangezien je al aangeeft gesteriliseerd te zijn.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## willem37

> Beste Willem,
> 
> Kan me er idd best wat bij voorstellen dat het bij 'doe het maar even' de lol er gauw vanaf is.
> 
> Maar als ik het goed begrijpt heeft je vrouw dus nog steeds wél zin in een 'geil spel', aangezien de mailings. Hebben jullie het alweer een keer geprobeerd om een avondje samen weg te gaan naar zo'n club of iets dergelijks, of met een ander persoon erbij? Zo zou je wel een idee kunnen krijgen of ze écht geen zin meer heeft in seks, of dat ze het eerder 'eentonig of saai' begint te vinden met enkel 2 pers.
> 
> Het bang zijn voor een zwangerschap heeft ze iig geen last van, aangezien je al aangeeft gesteriliseerd te zijn.
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia




Hoi Sylvia,
Er iemand bij hebben wil ze zeker niet meer zegt ze.
Maar vind het uitdagen via de mail wel leuk, om te kijken of ze nog in de markt ligt.

En we hebben weer gepraat op een heel erg rustige manier, want we houden wel heel erg veel van elkaar, en willen beide geen ander.

Saai vind e het echt niet samen, en als ze éénmaal bezig is heeft ze er zeker genot aan geeft ze ook aan.
Maar zegt ook dat ze mij daarin niet meer kan bijhouden.

Dus moeten we er toch een middenweg in zien te vinden, en mischien dat als de kinderen wat ouder zijn en ze meer rust krijgt dat het weer anders wordt.

Ik moet gewoon mar even afwachten denk ik en er aan werken.

Groetjes Willem

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Willlem,

Blij dat je een goed gesprek hebt gehad, denk dat de dingen voor jou nu wel iets duidelijker zijn. 

Denk dat de tol van een tweeling zich ook wel een beetje aan haar opeist, dus misschien toch maar afwachten tot de kids iets ouder zijn. En ondertussen kun je er voor jezelf aan werken idd, hoop dat het goed gaat komen!

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Willem 37,

Stuur haar eens een spannende mail. Heb contact, maak een spel, maak het spannend en probeer dat te doen op een moment dat ze wat meer energie heeft. Een paar dagen vrij gehad of zo.
Plan eens een weekend zonder de tweeling. Je weet wat er gezegt wordt toch. Het beste voorbehoeds middel zijn kinderen.

En nog iets, wees een beetje blij met wat je hebt. Ik heb al 10 jaar geen echte sex meer, maar heb verder ook nog een goed contact met mijn vrouw. En ik ben ook echt een gewone gezonde man hoor.
Maar ik gun je de sex die je gehad hebt. Zo vrij is die van mij nooit geweest en ik zou al blij zijn als de sex weer was zoals 15 jaar geleden of zo.
Werk er aan.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Willem,

Ik heb het verhaal eens gelezen. Bij vrouwen zit zin in sex bijna altijd tussen de oren. Met andere woorden, als zij lekker in haar vel zit en zich goed voelt, dan gaat het al een stuk beter.

Los daarvan, met kinderen in huis is het natuurlijk al een stuk lastiger en lijkt het me niet redelijk om te vragen om het seksleven van vroeger op te pakken. Je vrouw zal 1. moe zijn van het met de kinderen bezig zijn en 2. zal het lastig zijn om zo sex te hebben en dat de kinderen het maar niet horen (niks traumatiserender voor een kind bijna om je ouders sex te horen hebben.)

Je moet wel op zoek naar een middenweg inderdaad en daarin zullen jullie *allebei* water bij de wijn moeten doen. Jij zult je dus moeten verdiepen in je vrouw wat zij nodig heeft om zich fijn te voelen en zij zal zich er meer toe moeten zetten om sex met jou te hebben.

Zo lang jullie maar blijven praten moet het goed komen!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Bij de 1ste alinea sluit ik me helemaal aan, maar dat geldt ook voor mannen, denk ik.


Voor de 2de.
De kits zijn pas 4 jaar oud. Als ze al wat horen van beneden of uit de slaapkamer weten ze echt niet wat er gaande is. Daarnaast denk ik dat het wel mee valt, ik denk dat het goed is als kinderen weten dat hun ouders nog gewoon sex hebben. Dan raken ze ook niet getraumatiseerd als ze er al, op latere leeftijd, iets van mee krijgen. Daarnaast is dan de stap om vragen te stellen ook makkelijker. Dus helpt het ze weer in of in de richting van hun puberteit.

En bij de laatste 2 sluit ik me weer heelmaal aan ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------

